# ModChipsDirect Ship time?



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 5, 2015)

My gateway has been sitting in COMPLETE since the 2nd and hasn't shipped. Is this normal behavior for this company? Has anyone dealt with them before?
Situation resolved. Please Delete


----------



## romanaOne (Feb 9, 2015)

Does this mean you got it and it was fine?

I notice there are at least three sites calling themselves "Modchips_______.com"

It is easy to mix them up, especially when your browser autocompletes the URL, and they all look, uh, _a little bit...._


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 9, 2015)

Like R4 clones, Modchips in the name isn't going to be respected as a copyright, trademark, or logo of any kind. Different name, different group.


----------



## romanaOne (Feb 11, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Like R4 clones, Modchips in the name isn't going to be respected as a copyright, trademark, or logo of any kind. Different name, different group.


 
Anyway, ModchipsDirect did a good job with my order. It came in about 5 days. I would shop there again.


----------

